# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Спам и мошенничество в сети  >  Мошенник Кормщиков Роман Александрович (софт, доработка 1С)

## Olegjj

Являлся частным предпринимателем-фрилансером, который пилил на заказ различный софт, доработка 1С и т.д. По всей видимости, денег, которые он с этого зарабатывал, ему стало не хватать. После закрытия этого грандиозного предприятия ринулся в более прибыльную, но менее честную сферу  - мошенничество и обман.

 Разработку ПО, которое подменяет рекламные блоки Adsense у пользователей на сайтах и показывает вместо них рекламу, выгодную нашему герою или людям, которые ему платят за это деньги. Спросите вы, что в этом такого. Во-первых, это нечестно по отношению к вебмастерам – это ПО по факту крадет деньги у создателей сайтов, которые зарабатывают с размещения рекламы у себя на сайте. Во-вторых, не известно, что это ПО может еще делать на вашем компьютере, чисто теореVxxcтически может пароли ваши красть. В-третьих, никто не регулирует, что вместо нормальной рекламы (которую Google модерирует) будет у вас показываться. Возможно это может быть «порнота», какая-то. Не хотел бы я чтобы нечто подобное увидел мой ребенок, когда будет сидеть за компом и смотреть Фиксиков каких-нибудь. Все это дело маскировалось под обычный погодный плагин для браузера, но сейчас, возможно, трансформировалось в другое «бесплатное» приложение.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

